
Spool is joining Facebook - antr
http://blog.getspool.com/2012/07/14/spool-is-joining-facebook/
======
ricardobeat
Business as usual.

    
    
        In the mold of great businesses we admire, our goal is 
        to efficiently use our outside investment to improve the 
        lives of millions of users
        (6 months ago)

~~~
tptacek
What, you mean they set an extremely ambitious goal and failed to achieve it
completely? THOSE BASTARDS.

~~~
ricardobeat
All things point to the app being a hit, users loved it. Nothing suggests a
failure, in fact they say that _in spite of the good feedback_ "we’ve decided
to pursue our vision in a new way".

I posted this knowing that it looks snarky, but it _is_ business as usual. I
just can't help feeling annoyed every time a great service shuts down for no
apparent reason, and guess this sentiment is very common. I'm relieved it's
not one I trusted with any important data or depended upon.

~~~
tptacek
You don't even use this app?

~~~
ricardobeat
I signed for the private beta in 9/23/11.

------
guynamedloren
Not that it really matters for Spool, but a request to everyone that has a
product or company blog: please make it easy for me to get to your main site.
A simple link would work.

Edit: woops, looks like spool's primary domain redirects to the blog anyway.
Perhaps the lack of a link is intentional.

------
achompas
Build and Analyze -- the 5by5 Network podcast with Marco Arment and Dan
Benjamin -- had an excellent discussion this week[0] on whether larger
companies like Twitter and Facebook would acquire any of the popular "read
later" services.

Paraphrasing, but Marco said that Pocket would "be acquired within a couple of
years." Today's Spool acquisition, however, removes one potential buyer from
the running. I imagine these VC-backed "read later" services might be slightly
concerned today.

[0] <http://5by5.tv/buildanalyze/85>

~~~
ankur-singh
They are closing down their services so this is a talent acquisition.
<http://blog.getspool.com/instructions/>

~~~
sbisker
Could be a tech acquisition in addition to a talent acquisition - entire
possibly that the services will magically reappear on Facebook someday. (Yes,
Facebook could easily build this, but sometimes it's cheaper to buy.)

------
dave1619
Spool's killer function for me was the recording of flash video into mp4 so I
can watch on my iPhone and airplay to my TV.

Too bad they're going away. Thanks for while it lasted.

~~~
hesselink
This was what I loved about them too. Does anyone know of any alternatives?

~~~
mandeepj
There are ton....ton....ton. This market is over crowded and they are so poor
in seo. Yesterday I was trying to find an app to view youtube offline and
nothing came in google search. I know iSwift from the days when I was
searching for job. Here is the link [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iswifter-
flash-web-browser/id...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/iswifter-flash-web-
browser/id388857173?mt=8)

------
mycodebreaks
I loved Spool. Why didn't Facebook decide to integrate and continue to offer
Spool to users?

~~~
tubbo
We don't know that they didn't...

------
rsiqueira
Can anyone please post the source of Getspool bookmarklet code somewhere (e.g.
pastebin) ? I was not able to find it anywhere.

------
ams6110
Am I the only one who for most of these "X joining/acquired by
[Facebook|Google]" announcements, has never heard of X?

------
rsiqueira
What are other free alternatives to Getspool? I'm trying now getpocket.com

~~~
rsiqueira
I found one more alternative: readability.com

~~~
mycodebreaks
readability.com is also good. I use it when I want to send some story on my
Kindle e-reader.

------
draftable
Shame. Waste of a good logo.

------
mandeepj
find the alternates under the comments at
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/spool-is-instapaper-on-
ster...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/spool-is-instapaper-on-steroids/)

------
cvursache
really loved spool, sad to see something that nice vanish :(

------
scottmagdalein
Makes me think of...
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rY0WxgSXdEE#t=26s)

